# Yielded



## Noi

Hello friends. I'm working on some statistic documents and I'm not sure if the word "Yielded" on the top of some row figures can be translated as "Extrapolado" or something like that.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## frida-nc

Hola. bienvenido/a a los foros, Noi:

WR diccionario"
*yield* [jɪ*:*ld] 
I _verbo transitivo_ 
*1* _(cosecha)_ producir
_Fin (resultado)_ 
     dar _(interés)_ 
     rendir 
*2*   ceder
*********************************
Yielded:  tiempo pasado o participio pasado
¿ "Resultados"? ¿ Rendimientos?

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Noi said:


> Hello friends. I'm working on some statistic documents and I'm not sure if the word "Yielded" on the top of some row figures can be translated as "Extrapolado" or something like that.


Es imposible saber lo que quiere decir sin más contexto. ¿A qué cosa se refiere esa palabra?


----------



## Noi

frida-nc said:


> Hola. bienvenido/a a los foros, Noi:
> 
> WR diccionario"
> *yield* [jɪ*:*ld]
> I _verbo transitivo_
> *1* _(cosecha)_ producir
> _Fin (resultado)_
> dar _(interés)_
> rendir
> *2* ceder
> *********************************
> Yielded: tiempo pasado o participio pasado
> ¿ "Resultados"? ¿ Rendimientos?
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Noi

Gracias pero no me encaja en el contexto. Se trata de diferentes columnas con datos estadísticos de direrentes años. A la derecha de la columna de datos correspondiente a 2007 aparece la última con el encabezamiento como "Yielded". Por eso creo debe entenderse como extrtapolación ya que tratándose de consumos per cápita el concepto de rendimientos no se correspondería. Resultado enn sentido de extrapolado quizá sí. En esto radica mi duda. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## david13

Noi said:


> Hello friends. I'm working on some statistic documents and I'm not sure if the word "Yielded" on the top of some row figures can be translated as "Extrapolado" or something like that.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Hola Noi:

Me parece que tu pregunta no es de lengua sino de estadística. 

Del diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:*extrapolación*

2. mat. Deducción del valor de una variable en una magnitud a partir de otros valores no incluidos en dicha magnitud.
​Hace mucho años de que estudio estadística y no me acuerdo del término "yield" en este contexto.  Mi recommendación: busca sinónimos de "extrapolation" en el diccionario inglés.

Suerte,

_*David*_


----------



## Noi

Gracias David. Tu respuesta tiene sentido. Precisamente a partir del concepto estadístico que tú mencionas me decsoncierta el uso de la palabra yielded para lo que parece una extrapolación.

Salud


----------



## Outsider

_Yield_ a veces significa "producción". Por ejemplo, producción de cereales en kilogramas. Pero dudo que esto tenga sentido en su caso.


----------



## Noi

Outsider said:


> _Yield_ a veces significa "producción". Por ejemplo, producción de cereales en kilogramas. Pero dudo que esto tenga sentido en su caso.


----------



## Noi

Obrigado Outsider


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Hola amigos.  Las estadisticas son un tema que solía dominar bastante.  En el sentido que apuntaís no veo muy bien como encaja la palabra "yielded".  Quizas en el texto se habla de un modelo (¿una equación de regressión linear?) y entonces podría usarse la expressión "yielded by the model"  o sea "resultado del modelo".


----------



## Noi

Adolfo De Coene said:


> Hola amigos. Las estadisticas son un tema que solía dominar bastante. En el sentido que apuntaís no veo muy bien como encaja la palabra "yielded". Quizas en el texto se habla de un modelo (¿una equación de regressión linear?) y entonces podría usarse la expressión "yielded by the model" o sea "resultado del modelo".


----------



## Noi

Gracias Adolfo.

Parece claro que, a pesar de que el término "Yielded" no parece muy acertado, todas las interpretaciones y el contexto en el que se usa indican que se refiere al "resultado final" del año calculado a partir de las cifras reales hasta una fecha determinada. En castellano a eso lo llamamos extrapolación pero el uso de Yielded realmente me ha llegado a desconcertar.


----------

